# Prescription Refills



## dballard2004 (Mar 3, 2010)

If a patient presents to the office for a prescription refill and the provider evaluates them prior to authorizing the refill, what risk would be assigned?  I understand that we would code this with the appropriate E/M code based on the key components, but what risk would you assign under the MDM?  If the problem is new to us and requires a script, would the risk be moderate, or if the patient is there for a previously treated problem (allergies, acne or scabies) and a refill is needed, would the mdm be low?

Thanks.


----------

